# Some corals in my tank



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Here are some pics of some of my corals


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Nice! That's that little thing next to the frogspawn in pic 5?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

looks like a tuxedo urchin


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Cool coloring...


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes it is a blue tuxedo Urchin


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

Wicked colors...what light system & bulbs do you have?


----------



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

ozi said:


> Wicked colors...what light system & bulbs do you have?


I am using a Aquatic Life 4 bulb t5 high output with led moon lights. Bulbs are ATI blue plus, ATI aqua blue special, ATI purple plus and Geiseman pure actinic. I changed out the stock bulbs and really like the colour combo now. Thanks


----------

